# Is there any place you dont carry?



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Other than courthouses and such, is there any place you dont bring your gun?

When Im going to hang out at someones house...at times I feel that I shouldnt bring my gun into someone elses home without their consent. Some of my friends know that I have a gun and dont mind, but for the most part I just leave my gun at my house.

When I go out drinking...for obvious reasons. :mrgreen: 

Other than that though, my gun comes with me.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

What ever is writing in our laws I comply with. When I pick my daughter up from school I leave the gun at home because they’re not allowed on school property. I may also not carry at a friend house depending on who I was visiting.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Other than courthouses and such, is there any place you dont bring your gun?
> 
> When Im going to hang out at someones house...at times I feel that I shouldnt bring my gun into someone elses home without their consent. Some of my friends know that I have a gun and dont mind, but for the most part I just leave my gun at my house.
> 
> ...


Actually, I was just wondering this myself: Do you carry when you go to church?

I just read the thread about the Baptist Church shooting. But then, I'm not Baptist. I don't think Methodists get quite so passionate in church.

WM


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

For the most part if I can't carry I don't go. I don't drink except for the occasional 1 or 2 coldbeers around the house. Yes I carry at church, why not???


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> What ever is writing in our laws I comply with. When I pick my daughter up from school I leave the gun at home because they're not allowed on school property. I may also not carry at a friend house depending on who I was visiting.


Texas CHL laws say that you cannot carry in school premises. Premises is defined as the buildings and extensions of buildings. The parking lot and driveways are ok, unless a school function is happening in the actual parking lot or driveway.

I haven't really thought of a place I wouldn't carry when allowed by law. I guess if I were to spend a night at a friend's house and they have little kids, I'd ask first just as a courtesy.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Texas CHL laws say that you cannot carry in school premises. Premises is defined as the buildings and extensions of buildings. The parking lot and driveways are ok, unless a school function is happening in the actual parking lot or driveway.
> 
> I haven't really thought of a place I wouldn't carry when allowed by law. I guess if I were to spend a night at a friend's house and they have little kids, I'd ask first just as a courtesy.


I haven't really got the exact breakdown on what deems school. When I take her I'm carrying because I have my dog and he can't go in. When I pick her up I go inside the fence to there own area. To play it safe i go in unarmed. I should look into the exact definitions though to better prepare myself. I'd hate to be left unarmed should some freakoid decide to shoot up another school.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I haven't really got the exact breakdown on what deems school. When I take her I'm carrying because I have my dog and he can't go in. When I pick her up I go inside the fence to there own area. To play it safe i go in unarmed. I should look into the exact definitions though to better prepare myself. I'd hate to be left unarmed should some freakoid decide to shoot up another school.


Montana statute 45-8-361 says it is illegal to possess a firearm in a school building. 

http://data.opi.state.mt.us/bills/mca/45/8/45-8-361.htm

Montana statute 45-8-360 says that people in Montana are exempted from the federal Gun Free School Zones Act.

http://data.opi.state.mt.us/bills/mca/45/8/45-8-360.htm


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

There are very few places I go that I don't carry. Find myself avoiding the ones that I can't carry in.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Actually, I was just wondering this myself: Do you carry when you go to church?
> 
> I just read the thread about the Baptist Church shooting. But then, I'm not Baptist. I don't think Methodists get quite so passionate in church.
> 
> WM


I carry in church. If it is legal I am carrying. I may be taking a new job soon that will end me carrying a work though.:smt022


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

When i sleeping


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> Montana statute 45-8-361 says it is illegal to possess a firearm in a school building.
> 
> http://data.opi.state.mt.us/bills/mca/45/8/45-8-361.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks again Captain Crunch!


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

On my right ankle...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In the shower?!?!?!?! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :mrgreen:


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I don't/ can't carry at work. It kind of makes me a little nervous as of late as we have had some supicious people visiting where I work. Of course, if they had ill intentions, a weapon wouldn't really do anybody much good because it would more likely be some sort of explosives or chem/bio-weapon.(We have a visitor's center where people can watch us do our job and see the Mississippi river and such)


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

the shower and bed


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I carry at church and one Sunday out minister bumped into me in a way that it was revealed i was carrying. He never said a word against it now anytime someone from our church wants their cwl they come and ask me about it.

I don't go places that are posted no firearms. I think the only way to get business to change their policy's is for enough people to tell them that we wont give them our business as long as that sign is up. I have had nasty epxeriences with Regal Cinemas and also Verizon wireless. I started a thread about Verizon but not about regal.

As far as picking my kids up at school i don't have them yet but it is my understanding that in SOME states not all. you are allowed to have the weapon in the car while you are picking up kids you just cant leave the vehicle. That's just something you may want to look into.

I generally don't go places that i think i will need a weapon, because i feel at that point its probably somewhere i don't need to go anyway. However there have been times do to circumstances i have had and you can bet i was carrying.

I had gotten very laxed and wasn't carrying much until i walked to the corner market to get a gallon of milk one morning and guy decided he wanted to steel a bag full of stuff. At no point did he produce a weapon or try to steel anything more that what was on the shelf but next time I might not be so lucky. I have carried almost everyday since.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

jpruett79 said:


> I generally don't go places that i think i will need a weapon, because i feel at that point its probably somewhere i don't need to go anyway. However there have been times do to circumstances i have had and you can bet i was carrying.


Good advise, some that I follow myself. I just don't go places, especially when the family is with me, that trouble is more likely.


----------



## Gutpile Charlie (Oct 3, 2006)

*Where I don't carry*

I carry nearly 24/7. Even at home, at night, after my shower and I'm sitting around in my underware at my computer, I have my "heat" close at hand. During the day, when out and about, I don't carry into places that are prohibited by law, and when I see a prohibition sticker on the window of a business, I just dont go in. Yes, I've carried in church, not often, but more than once. The only place that I really have a problem with is at a school. My wife teaches at a university, and that is prohibited by law, I also am a retired school employee and still stop at a school to drop in and visit, however I have to make sure not to even have my firearm in the car when I go there to visit. I think that is pushing it a little to far!:smt076 Years ago when I was a school principal, on two different occasions I disarmed students that were "carrying" and on more than one occasion carried my "piece" to my office because I knew that I was going to have to confront one of the town's "whack jobs" or lunatic fringe. I really don't like to have my back against the wall with no defense and no where to escape. ( One of the whack jobs that I did confront, I had to call the sheriff to have him removed from the school, also had to call for backup for the cop that was on scene. Latter this guy killed his wife.:smt076 That's just the kind of people you have to deal with.) I still think that CCWs should be allowed on school grounds by faculty and staff.

On rare occasions I don't carry when visiting a friend's home. Most all of my friends know I carry, but some places just don't feel right. I also disarm when going to a doctor's office. Went to the dentist today and left the heat in the car. Just doesn't feel right when you might be placed in a situation where you were not completely in control of your firearm.

In summation, I genneraly carry everywhere, especially at home because that's where I feel most vulnerable.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I agree with you on the whole carrying in schools. When I was in school all the coaches and most other male teachers were all hunters and we all had rifles and shotguns in our vehicles. I never even heard of a school shooting until the gun free zones were created. These maniacs choose schools because they know they will meet minimal resistance.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Where I can't carry!!!! WORK U.S.NAVY is scared to death! I shoot better than most of the kids,some C.P.O.'s will give me a run for the $$$$$.Applebee's ect.. here in the Commonwealth of Va. that serve (even if you don 't drink)? Methodist church(same as U.S. NAVY) I'LL GIVE UP MY FAITH OVER MY GUNS!!!!!!!! Courthouse, school,and D.C. WHERE MY DAUGHTER GOES TO SCHOOL.WHAT A SHITHOLE.Next to N.Y.C. I'd rather live in a swamp(damn I do all ready do????????):smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 Randall


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Jr my swamp is way better than the big apple and washington put together. I rather kiss this critter than hear Hiliary open her fly trap.








I don't like to go anywhere I can't carry, but I do leave it in the car.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jpruett79 said:


> *I generally don't go places that i think i will need a weapon*, because i feel at that point its probably somewhere i don't need to go anyway. However there have been times do to circumstances i have had and you can bet i was carrying.


I've heard a lot of people say or write this same thing over the years. I'm curious, how do you know where you will need a weapon and where you won't?


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

2400 said:


> I've heard a lot of people say or write this same thing over the years. I'm curious, how do you know where you will need a weapon and where you won't?


What i mean by that is I avoid the bad parts of town or high crime areas. Basically i try to avoid the places were crime is most likely. Its kinda like the question of if you had to go to a gun fight what would you take. i just wouldn't go.

I don't know when and if i will need one and thats why i carry everywhere, but i hope i never need it.

I think there is a misconception that come from the media that people who carry guns legally are just trigger happy vigilantes. When its my opinion that that weapon is that very last resort


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Do you not drive your car because your afraid of getting hit in traffic?

Same with your CCW peice, its insurance carry it, use it if you need to. You don't just stop going places because you think something may happen. You could walk down the street and get hit by a car.

Get the point.

I carry 24/7/365

If I don't have it on, its only because I have to comply with Fed Buildings, County Buildings, Banks and where alcohol is served and consumed.

So for the places that don't allow... I rarely go in.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

"JB" said:


> Do you not drive your car because your afraid of getting hit in traffic?
> 
> Same with your CCW peice, its insurance carry it, use it if you need to. You don't just stop going places because you think something may happen. You could walk down the street and get hit by a car.
> 
> ...


No i dont get your point. It sounds to me like you are saying since you have a gun you dont have to be carefull about were you do and dont go. I carry 24/7 myself but my first concernce is staying safe so im not going to go to a dangereous place just cause i have a gun. There are too many variables and a gun alone wont make you safe.

I hope i just missed your point cause if not it seems to me like you are just asking for a gun fight.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I carry pretty much 24/7, everywhere I am legally allowed to carry. If they came up with a device that let me shower with my gun, I'd probably buy it.  

If a business has a "No Guns" sign up, I honor the sign, I won't shop there, and the manager gets a letter in the mail explaining why they are not getting my money. 

I hope that NC will change the law regarding no CCW in a place where alcohol is purchased and consumed. It seems very redundant since we can't carry and drink (or even have any alcohol in our blood for that matter). It make a lot of restaurants either off limits or dangerous, i.e. Criminal Safe Zone. I also hope they allow CCW in schools soon, as do most of us.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Todd said:


> I carry pretty much 24/7, everywhere I am legally allowed to carry. If they came up with a device that let me shower with my gun, I'd probably buy it.
> 
> If a business has a "No Guns" sign up, I honor the sign, I won't shop there, and the manager gets a letter in the mail explaining why they are not getting my money.
> 
> I hope that NC will change the law regarding no CCW in a place where alcohol is purchased and consumed. It seems very redundant since we can't carry and drink (or even have any alcohol in our blood for that matter). It make a lot of restaurants either off limits or dangerous, i.e. Criminal Safe Zone. I also hope they allow CCW in schools soon, as do most of us.


In WV you can carry in a resturant and also consume alcohol but it follows the same limits as driving. I dont nessicarly agree or dissagree with having a drink while you are carrying im not aware of one problem that it has caused.


----------

